
Ask HN: What's your favorite way to kill time? - aerialcombat
It&#x27;s so hard to wait out the anxious times. I&#x27;ve tried sleeping, but can&#x27;t sleep. I need some help.
======
rayalez
Comedy. I love comedy. Stand up and sitcoms. Works every time.

Try watching Louis CK, Bill Burr, or TV shows like Community, HIMYM or Rick
and Morty. Or read some xkcd =)

~~~
aerialcombat
This is exactly what I ended up doing to kill time. I watched some standup
comedies. Thank you.

------
partisan
I like to browse travel sites and watch shows related to that. Anthony
Bourdain shows are worth watching. I just started watching his Layover show
and it's pretty entertaining.

------
cymetica
Finding patterns in data and nature while observing how they intersect. Making
discoveries.

------
DatRoyce
I usually just start researching something...

Learning is magical!

------
whisk3rs
Elite: Dangerous

------
aerialcombat
Thank you all for great comments!

------
ljk
rewatching sitcoms and catching the jokes I missed from the first viewing

------
asadlionpk
Reddit, HN, GTA Online.

------
Mimu
Play dota2, enjoy life.

------
tienthanh8490
Read HN =)

------
mmrasheed
playing 2048

